# What could be wrong with Royal Blue?



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

Can yall take a look at my Royal Blue and tell me what you think may be wrong with him.

a few weeks ago he had an ailment where his dorsal and parts of his tail turned completely WHITE. i treated him with water changes, and attisons betta spa and vitamins and he got better.

then he got a big boo boo on his face, looked like a fungus, i treated him with Rid Fungus, he almost died, but he got better.

now he's discoloring all over his body again and fins too.

fungus??? what??? HELP!!!

btw, hes acting fine, active, eating, swimming, flirting, making bubble nests. just every day his color is worse.

what should i do?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I think his fins look infected. I would start him on a broad spectrum antibiotic like MaracynII and see if this helps. During that time, I would continue with the vitamins and garlic on his food if you can get him to take it. I cannot remember which of your boys will take the garlic and if any of them won't but it would be good for his immune system to have it if he will. This will treat his whole system and hopefully he will be improved by the time you finish a course of this. Try not to fret too much as he will pick up on it but you can also give him some extra TLC. They respond to attention sometimes in a very positive manner.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

i don't have any maracyn, i have pimafix, triple sulfa, rid fungus, tetracycline and clout.

will any of those work? he's ok with garlic juice too.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

A BIG no on the Pimafix for now and always for all bettas. Triple Sulfa may work but the MaracynII would really be better. It would be worth the effort to get it and have it on hand. But you can try the Triple Sulfa I just do not think it would be as effective. Tetracycline would not do as well and it will affect your cycle so I am very hesitant to recommend it.

Will see how he does with the meds you have but I think he needs the MaracynII

Rose


----------

